# How do I use a spoiler tag?



## Li Shenron (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry for the easy question...


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2004)

I can't actually show you, because if I type it, it won't show up!

You put the word "spoiler" inside square brackets - [ and ] - just before the text to be hidden, and then you do the same at the end of the text to be hidden, but instead of "spoiler" you type "/spoiler" (all without the quote marks, of course).

So, if you pretend the curly brackets below are actually square brackets, it'd look like this:

{spoiler}This text would be blacked out if those brackets were square!{/spoiler}


----------



## Gez (Jan 20, 2004)

Just quote this post, and you'll know!



Spoiler



That's not that difficult.



Trivia: When you hover the mouse pointer on a thread title, it will show you the first few characters. This trumps spoiler tags (IIRC), but on the other hand, not quoted text.

If you put spoilers in the beginning of a new thread, just to be sure, put it in quoted spoiler tags.



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Like that.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jan 20, 2004)

Spoiler



Thank you both.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I can't actually show you, because if I type it, it won't show up!




[spoiler]Funny, I don't have that problem... [/spoiler]

-Hyp.


----------



## darkbard (Jan 21, 2004)

wow, how'd he do that!


----------



## Gez (Jan 21, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> [spoiler]Funny, I don't have that problem... [/spoiler]




[spoîler]Me neither![/spoïler]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 21, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> [spoîler]Me neither![/spoïler]




I don't even know how that's supposed to be pronounced.

-Hyp.


----------



## Gez (Jan 21, 2004)

[spo¡ler]Even better! [/spoiler]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 21, 2004)

[SP0ILER]Or in CAPITALS [/SP0ILER]

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 21, 2004)

[5p01L3r]It gets worse...[/spoiler]

-Hyp.


----------



## Gez (Jan 21, 2004)

Hyp said:
			
		

> I don't even know how that's supposed to be pronounced.




Well, in French at least, the ^ sign is used on letters that were previously followed by a "s". For example, hôpital, hôtel, île, forêt. (I choose those example because their old form is still kept in English.) The pronounciation of â, ê, and ô are modified from those of a, e, o, but not those of î and û.

The ¨sign is used in French only on i and e. The ï is used to avoid diphtongs, because "ai", "ei", and "oi" are special sounds. aï, eï and oï are thus akin to "ahi", "ehi", "ohi".
In German, the ¨is used to change the sound of the vowels a, o and u.


----------



## Gez (Jan 21, 2004)

[thpoiler]What about a lithp?[/thpoiler]



Spoiler



There's also the escape code. Programmers will know what this mean.[\/spoiler]


----------



## Psionicist (Jan 21, 2004)

Introducing the Quote-spoiler-thingy with a fixed width. 

<blockquote><span class="smallfont">Spoiler:</span><hr size="1" /><span><table width="100%"><tr><td style="background-color: black;color: black;">Or like this, if you wan't to hide the length too.
Won't give anything away, I promise. 
Quote to see how it's done.</td></tr></table></span><hr size="1" /></blockquote></p>


----------

